

Show HN: Fig - Fast, isolated development environments using Docker - bfirsh
http://orchardup.github.io/fig/

======
jared314
Neat, but I don't see a way to specify the cluster layout of services. For
instance, setting up a cluster of two "web" and two "redis" on two different
servers. It would be even nicer if it was a service that watched the servers,
and actively deployed / restarted containers specified in the yml files.

